

Should freedom be curtailed in the face of illegal threats of violence? - cwan
http://posseincitatus.typepad.com/posse_incitatus/2010/05/so-now-its-ethical-to-be-a-bully.html

======
OpieCunningham
A school isn't a place of freedom. The administration is tasked with the
safety of the children, not the preservation of the Bill of Rights. This is
why most schools have some form of dress code. An enforced dress code is, by
nature, a limitation of freedom.

Conservatives are only expressing displeasure at this event because the U.S.
flag was involved. If this situation involved gang colors (often already
banned according to dress codes), this Possee Incitatus blog post would not
exist.

